# Audioproblem mit der Ps3



## Metalic (28. August 2013)

Moin Moin.

Hoffe ich bin mit meinem Problem in diesem Forenzweig nun richtig gelandet.
Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem. Vorgestern Abend wollte ich wie so oft Abends über meine Ps3 eine Bluray/DvD schauen. DvD meiner Wahl wurde How I Met Your Mother Staffel 5 da diese noch in Folie eingeschweißt im Regal vor sich hin oxidierte. Dvd also rein, Serie geladen und ab gehts. Denkste... Die erste Folge lief an, kleines Intro, die Hintergrundgeräusche und Musik dudelten vor sich hin. Also ganz normal. Nur irgendwann wurde es dann doch komisch denn man hört keine Stimmen! Absolut nichts. Wie gesagt, Geräusche und Musik laufen ganz normal, nur eben keinerlei Stimmen der Schauspieler. Dachte zuerst ich hätte eine defekte Staffel erwischt weil sie schon etwas länger unangetastet bei mir im Regal steht. Habe dann alle drei Dvds durchprobiert sowie die englische und deutsche Sprachausgabe. Untertitel funktionieren aber ich schau ne Dvd damit ich nicht lesen muss 

Also was anderes eingelegt. Underworld Awakening auf Bluray. Hmm... Da das selbe Problem. Musik und co funktionieren aber wieder keine Stimmen. 
Einen Abend vorher konnte ich ohne Probleme einen Film schauen. Ich wüsste nun auch nicht, dass ich irgendetwas verstellt habe, sei es am Fernseher, dem Av Receiver oder der Playstation.
Das Einzige das ich bisher ausprobiert habe waren halt die verschiedenen Sprachausgaben und ich habe nochmal die HDMI Kabel auf den richtigen Sitz kontrolliert. Leider keine Besserung. 

Fernsehen kann ich übrigens ganz normal anschauen. Aber das will ich nicht, bei unserem Fernsehprogramm... 

So ich bin mal gespannt was ihr so für Tips habt. Ich habe nebenbei den Fernseher an und eine Bluray läuft so dass ich jeden Tip direkt probieren kann. Ich schlürf solange mein Weizenbier 


Danke im voraus 
Metalic


----------



## Bennz (28. August 2013)

ich habe das nur wenn ich Sourround einstelle und Stereo nutze.


----------



## drstoecker (28. August 2013)

Du musst die soundausgabe neu einstellen dann läufts wieder. Mfg


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2013)

Im Playstationmenü meinst du?


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2013)

Ja im ps3 men7 unter soundeinstellungen einfach neu konfigurieren.


----------



## Metalic (29. August 2013)

Werde ich morgen Abend mal testen. Früher komme ich leider nicht dazu. Gibt bei der Ps3 ja nur drei Punkte unter den Soundeinstellungen. Habe dort auch schon rumprobiert. Meine irgendwie gelesen zu haben, dass man auf Bitstream stellen sollte wenn man einen Av Receiver mit drin hat.
Was das ist, ich habe keine Ahnung dieses Bitstream werde es aber mal teste 

Neueste Firmware Aktualisierung brachte auch nichts. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## RavionHD (31. August 2013)

Die neuesten Updates müssten ja installiert sein, oder?
Ansonsten in den Soundeinstellungen schauen, eventuell auf "Standard" setzen.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Ja wie gesagt das neueste Firmware Update ist drauf. Meinem Fernseher könnte ich nochmal ein Firmwareupdate spendieren. Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Gestern Abend nochmal ne ganze Reihe an Dingen probiert aber nichts hat geholfen.

-Neues HDMI Kabel probiert.
-PS3 direkt an den Fernseher angeschlossen (ohne AV Receiver dazwischen)
-PS3 auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt
-Sämtliche Soundeinstellungen an der PS3 durch probiert.
-Im Receiver Menü alles mögliche probiert.

Hat alles nichts gebracht. Eigentlich müsste es ja an der Playstation liegen. Es ist halt eigenartig, weil es von jetzt auf gleich auftrat, ohne dass ich etwas verändert habe. Es sind auch wirklich nur die Stimmen die nicht abgespielt werden, bzw. nur ganz ganz leise. Wenn ich den Ton sehr laut stelle höre ich die Stimmen ja, aber eben ballern mir dann die anderen Geräusche vom Film die Ohren kaputt. Musik über die Playstation kann ich auch ganz normal hören. 

Keine Ahnung was ich noch probieren könnte.


----------



## RavionHD (31. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt das neueste Firmware Update ist drauf. Meinem Fernseher könnte ich nochmal ein Firmwareupdate spendieren. Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Gestern Abend nochmal ne ganze Reihe an Dingen probiert aber nichts hat geholfen.
> 
> -Neues HDMI Kabel probiert.
> -PS3 direkt an den Fernseher angeschlossen (ohne AV Receiver dazwischen)
> ...


 
Hast Du Spiele die Du testen könntest die eventuell die gleichen Probleme haben?
Das würde dann erklären dass es wohl an der Playstation liegt.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Habe noch ein paar Spiele rum liegen. Nur spielen tue ich seit Jahren nicht mehr mit der Playstation. Probier ich heute Abend mal wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## RavionHD (31. August 2013)

Ok, berichte mal.
Im schlimmsten Fall ist das Ding wohl hinüber, eine gebrauchte Playstation 3 kostet aktuell um die 100 Euro, als Blu Ray Player taugt sie ja noch, und The Last of Us und Beyond sind ja keine schlechten Exklusivspiele.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

So. Spiel eingelegt, Spiel geladen, Spiel funktioniert.

Also sinds nur die Stimmen bei Blurays/DvDs die nicht wollen. 
Keine Ahnung was ich noch probieren könnte.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (31. August 2013)

Mal in den Video-Einstellungen bei BD/DVD-Audio-Ausgangsformat (HDMI) die Einstellungen durchprobiert? Bitstream, Lineare PCM. Alternativ auch während des Film, Dreieck -> AV-Einstellungen auswählen, da auf Bitstream(Mix) stellen.
Eigentlich sollte das auf Bitstream stehen wenn die PS3 am AV-Receiver hängt.

Sound-Einstellungen, Audio-Ausgangs-Einstellungen hast du Automatisch gewählt oder auch mal Manuell die Ausgangsformate ausgewählt?

Beim Film schauen mal Select drücken und schauen welches Format verwendet wird, steht alles oben rechts.

Wenn du mit 1,5x vorspulst, werden die Stimmen da lauter?

Ansonsten nochmal ein unkonventioneller Lösungsversuch der bei mir mal geholfen hatte wo ich Probleme mit dem Sound hatte. Audio-Mehrfachausgang auf Ein stellen. Ich konnte ihn damals wieder auf Aus stellen und die Sound-Probleme sind nicht wieder aufgetreten. Keine Ahnung warum. ^^ 


MfG


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Erstmal danke für deine Tips. Bin sie nun alle durch aber gebracht haben sie leider nichts.


> Mal in den Video-Einstellungen bei BD/DVD-Audio-Ausgangsformat (HDMI) die Einstellungen durchprobiert? Bitstream, Lineare PCM. Alternativ auch während des Film, Dreieck -> AV-Einstellungen auswählen, da auf Bitstream(Mix) stellen.
> Eigentlich sollte das auf Bitstream stehen wenn die PS3 am AV-Receiver hängt.


Sowohl in den Ps3 Einstellungen als auch während des Film (AV-Einstellungen) steht beides nun auf Bitstream.



> Sound-Einstellungen, Audio-Ausgangs-Einstellungen hast du Automatisch gewählt oder auch mal Manuell die Ausgangsformate ausgewählt?


Manuell und Automatisch bereits probiert.



> Beim Film schauen mal Select drücken und schauen welches Format verwendet wird, steht alles oben rechts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn du mit 1,5x vorspulst, werden die Stimmen da lauter?


Dann höre ich gar nichts.



> Ansonsten nochmal ein unkonventioneller Lösungsversuch der bei mir mal geholfen hatte wo ich Probleme mit dem Sound hatte. Audio-Mehrfachausgang auf Ein stellen. Ich konnte ihn damals wieder auf Aus stellen und die Sound-Probleme sind nicht wieder aufgetreten. Keine Ahnung warum. ^^


Auch das bringt leider keine Besserung.

Ich glaube ich bestell einfach einen neuen Bluray Player zum Filme schauen.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (31. August 2013)

Hmmm...sehr komisch das ganze. 

Defekt kann ja eigentlich nichts sein wenn bei Spielen alles normal funktioniert. 

Aber naja wenn du, wie du sagst eh nicht mehr mit der PS3 spielst dann würde ich mir auch eine Blu-Ray Player bestellen und die PS3 noch verkaufen. Der Player dürfte dann auch deutlich weniger Strom verbrauchen.


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Ja das war auch bereits mein Gedanke. 
War gerade eben schon am schauen, welcher Bluray Player es werden soll


----------



## ThePapabear (31. August 2013)

Hi!

Mal am anderen Ende der Kette (bzw. eigentlich mitten drin  ) nach dem Problem suchen.
Am AVR hast du nicht zufälligerweise Standard mäßig einen Midnight Modus (oder ähnlich) aktiviert, der die Lautstärke der Stimmen im Vergleich anhebt und der ist irgendwie ausgeschalten worden? Dann müssten aber die Stimmen zumindest hörbar werden, wenn man lauter dreht.
Und dein Center Lautsprecher ist auch nicht defekt, das Kabel lose oder im Menue des Receivers abgesenkt/ausgeschaltet?

Irgendwie will der Fehler und ein Hardware Defekt an der PS3 nicht so recht zu meiner Logik passen, die ist der Meinung da kann nur was an den Einstellungen nicht in Ordnung sein.

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Das Kabel am Center habe ich noch nicht überprüft, aber im Prinzip kann ich die 5.1 Anlage und den Receiver ja eigentlich komplett ausschließen, da das Problem auch besteht, wenn ich die PS3 direkt über HDMI an den Fernseher anschließe und die TV Lautsprecher nutze.


----------



## ThePapabear (31. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Das Kabel am Center habe ich noch nicht überprüft, aber im Prinzip kann ich die 5.1 Anlage und den Receiver ja eigentlich komplett ausschließen, da das Problem auch besteht, wenn ich die PS3 direkt über HDMI an den Fernseher anschließe und die TV Lautsprecher nutze.


 
Naja, wenn du die Lautsprecher am TV nutzt, der Ton aber nicht auf Stereo runter gerechnet wird, hörst du natürlich kaum die Sprache. Die wird ja vorwiegend vom Center wieder gegeben und diese Informationen bekommen deine Lautsprecher vom TV dann gar nicht. Irgendwo in der Richtung sehe ich das Problem, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass da nichts defekt sein kann. Aber am wenigsten würde ich das Problem der PS3 zusprechen. Die gibt bei Bitstream nur noch Rohdaten raus und macht damit gar nichts mehr. Das muss alles der AVR dann rechnen und ausgeben. Nur bei PCM wird der Ton von der PS3 dekodiert und an den AVR übergeben (dann steht nur noch "Multichannel" im Display, wenn der AVR das anzeigen kann).

Leider gibt es da je nach Geräte Zusammenstellungen zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die man da durch probieren kann/muss um den Fehler einzugrenzen. Kannst du dir evtl. von wem eine andere PS3 zum Testen ausborgen? Wenn´s damit dann geht, mal penibel die Einstellungen der 2 Geräte vergleichen, wenn nicht -> AVR ist der Schuldige.

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2013)

Okay das klingt schonmal logisch. PS3 könnte ich mir eventuell mal leihen falls es gar nicht mehr hinhaut. 
Was das "Multichannel" angeht, das zeigt mein Receiver auch immer an. Aber das Ganze hat mir mal ein Bekannter eingerichtet, ich habe davon keine Ahnung. Erstmal schau ich nun, ob der Center nicht einfach der Schuldige ist.


EDIT: ThePapabear das war es!!! Das eine Kabel hat sich am Center gelöst. Kleine Ursache, große Auswirkung. Ich Blödmann hätte ewig weiter gesucht bis ich die Playstation vor Wut in die Tonne gekloppt hätte. Endlich Abends kein TV mehr! Vielen Dank nochmal. 

Nun gibts erstmal zur "Entspannung" Insidious


----------



## ThePapabear (1. September 2013)

Sehr fein, das freut mich natürlich wenn der Fehler identifiziert werden konnte!
Somit wieder viel Spaß beim Filme und Serien ohne Werbungsqual gucken!


----------

